# treatment for ich?



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

the temp for my tank is 82 i added salt and ich medication but my rbp isnt getting better. He seems like there more white spots now. Another thing i noticed is he is the most aggressive. He trys to attack my convict sometime and he is the first one to go after a feeder. he has 3-4 white spots on his back, 2 on his right fin and one on his tail. Ive been using the meds for about 5 days now. Will he survive?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It's odd not to see any improvements after 5 days of treatment. At 82 F, the life cycle of ick is around a week. Be a little more patient but keep us updated. The spots you see on the fish are a phase in their life cycle that is not affected by any medication (Kinda like a bullet proof shelter for the parasite babies). Meds only kill the free swimming phase.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

the only improvement i see is that the spots on the tail are slowly goin towards the end of the tail. IS that how they disappear?? Do they come off or they they kinda gradually move its way off the body?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

The parasite attaches to and feeds off the fish until mature (this is the visible phase that's resistant to meds). It then releases itself from the host and attaches to gravel or any other object (like plants, driftwood, decor) and starts to multiply within the cyst. Depending on temperature, the free swimming parasites are released in the thousands and in search of a new host. It is during this phase that meds, salt, and/or elevated temperatures will kill them.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

when does ich get really bad??? how can i tell when its over for him?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> when does ich get really bad??? how can i tell when its over for him?


 In an advanced infection, spots will usually appear all over the body, the fish becomes lethargic and loses it's appetite. Death is usually due to secondary bacterial/fungal infection from damaged tissue or from gill erosion.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

well my P has a lot of spots. should i just end his life??? another thing is, my temp reads 82 but my heater reads 79. should i turn my heater up?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I would try to save it until I'm certain that it's going to die. Ich, if caught in time, isn't really difficult to treat. How much salt did you add to the tank? In heavier infestations, it might be helpful to up the salt dosage. I always use 0.3% (3 tsp/gal). Add the salt in 3 equal increments over 3 days. If it looks like the fish is really bad, you can add all the salt at the same time (but I would still recommend you do this over a few hours).

BTW, I would trust a thermometer over a heater's thermostat anyday.

Good Luck.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

ive added a teaspoon per 5 gallons. i guess i will be adding more. ILl keep u guys updated. IS ich contagious? ONly one of my 5 P's have it.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ya i beleive other fish can catch it to but my fish had it once and i added 5tbps to every 10 gallons and it healed up in a few days ( but its best to keep it in there a few weeks after u cant see it because it still is there) just what i have heard hope it helps


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i have a 200 watt ebo jager heater. My temp was at 81.5 but my heater wasnt the same. so i raised the temp on my heater and the temp is still the same. Wuts up with the heater? am i using it wrong?


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

yeah its contagious, it wipes out one of my friend's tanks because he didnt know how to treat it.


----------



## speedaddik (Aug 8, 2003)

what is a good treatment for ich with Red Bellys I have it in my tank. I have already salted my tank and turned up the temp today. What is a good med.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

someone here recommended adding a tablespoon for every 3 gallons, i did that 2 days ago and it seems like the spots are off his rear fin. there are only spots on hit lower right fin now, hopefully itll be gone in a couple of days.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I said that. Im glad finally someone listened to me. =) Anyhow continue adding 1tsp per 3gallong and doing water changes and maybe bump your temp up to 84 to slow the life cycle down even more.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah...thanks for the info, i think it helped. My p is getting better


----------



## Blaze1 (Aug 16, 2003)

could you use the cupper for the ick cure?? Or is it too harsh for them?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

update: the ich on the fish is completly gone, now how long do i have to wait before i lower the temp and stop adding salt? thanks.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I suggest you do it for maybe a week more just to make sure everything is gone. Piranhas are real sensitive to copper. If you insist on using copper i would suggest half to quarter dosage.


----------

